# ucmd uol



## memoona (Aug 7, 2014)

I wanna ask that i got 950/1100 in fsc and 900/950 in olevel but 265/1100 in mcat can i get admission in ucmd ?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

so strange to know your mcat marks, keeping in view your past performance:!:......anyhow, you can get there


----------



## memoona (Aug 7, 2014)

How i mean how much marks is necessary for applying there ?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

don't know exactly, but i have seen people with marks less than yours, getting in umdc.


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

anas90 said:


> don't know exactly, but i have seen people with marks less than yours, getting in umdc.


I have applied there as well, Matric 840/1050 Fsc 791/1100 MCAT 764/1100, Aggr. 71.4%. What are my chances in BDS, MBBS??


----------



## lai_101 (Sep 23, 2013)

I was told by the administrator there that their mbbs merit closed at 75 percent aggregate and their closing bds merit was slightly lower


----------



## ayesha_60 (Apr 26, 2014)

I've heard its last year merit was near 72%.


----------



## Bilal Faiz (Sep 24, 2014)

what is umdc anyway?


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

University college of medicine and dentistry. Uol ka colg hai


----------



## eaqa (Sep 16, 2014)

is its admissions still open cuz i would like to apply


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

eaqa said:


> is its admissions still open cuz i would like to apply


 Tommorow's last day, go to their campus.


----------



## Arooj.2 (Oct 24, 2014)

67.06% agg, any chance for mbbs??


----------



## lai_101 (Sep 23, 2013)

Any idea when ucmd will display their merit list ? Also does anyone knows the interview dates ? Reply soon please because i have to go back to Islamabad and i want to plan accordingly


----------



## Arooj.2 (Oct 24, 2014)

Tuesday, they told this after test. And I dont think they are gonna have interviews this time.


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

Tuesday morning? Oh gawwwd.


----------



## lai_101 (Sep 23, 2013)

i hope they dont


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

TBH, Heard alot of discouraging things today about UCMD, the fact that it was originally intended to be a Sugar Mill by some Rich Zamendaar, gave me the impression that here too Money will talk.. 
The students who I saw coming for the exam today shocked me more, some of my old KIPS mates, even girls who I thought would be in CMH or FMH.
All in all, I know with 71.4, I'm not going to be offered a seat in MBBS, the MBBS seats are strictly FOR SALE :'( I had sifaarish of Allah, and if this is not a medical college and rather a 'Business School' then I rather not be part of it. KEEP YOUR OPTIONS OPEN GUYS.


----------



## Arooj.2 (Oct 24, 2014)

That's a bad news, I had a lot of good hopes


----------



## Arooj.2 (Oct 24, 2014)

OMG, that actually gave me a nervous breakdown :tired_face:


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh dang, no no, the purpose is not to discourage but to keep you aware of the things unfolding in the Private Sector fo MBBS :/ Anyting can happen, just keep your choices open and clear..


----------



## Arooj.2 (Oct 24, 2014)

Well yeah that's probably what happens everywhere


----------



## Arooj.2 (Oct 24, 2014)

Why do they even take tests, if it has to be sifarish and so called donation at the end ensive:


----------



## lai_101 (Sep 23, 2013)

Then where'r we supposed to go ? -.-
Besides they're all like that . Even cmh and shifa give seats on donations


----------



## Arooj.2 (Oct 24, 2014)

lai_101 said:


> Then where'r we supposed to go ? -.-
> Besides they're all like that . Even cmh and shifa give seats on donations


What's ur aggregate??


----------



## lai_101 (Sep 23, 2013)

Koi mere bhi safarish lagwade please


----------



## lai_101 (Sep 23, 2013)

77.6 . And yours ?


----------



## Arooj.2 (Oct 24, 2014)

U will make it IA, don't worry at all..


----------



## lai_101 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks.... INSHALLAH


----------



## lai_101 (Sep 23, 2013)

Wish you best of luck too


----------



## Arooj.2 (Oct 24, 2014)

Anyone made to the list??


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

A friend made it. He had about 77-78%.. did even better in test, got selected.

- - - Updated - - -

I'm pretty sure most of us hee got listed in BDS. I did. And I predicted this unfair game! I'm pretty sure Apti. test and aggregate combined, I was eligible for MBBS! I'm going to cross match merit list with the CMH list to confirm...


----------



## lai_101 (Sep 23, 2013)

Where can i find the merit list ??


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

lai_101 said:


> Where can i find the merit list ??


Website of UOL, check that.


----------



## lai_101 (Sep 23, 2013)

Found it ! My name's on the list too . Finally got selected somewhere ! I feel so relieved  
P.s how many seats are there ?


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

Haha congrats  Merit number? Also tell your aggregate  I think 125 seats for locals and 25 for foreign.


----------



## lai_101 (Sep 23, 2013)

HaseebKhan said:


> Haha congrats  Merit number? Also tell your aggregate  I think 125 seats for locals and 25 for foreign.


Thanks  Merit number : 107 . Thats for mbbs , i didn't get selected in bds . My aggregate was 77.6 (without uol test ) .


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

Congrats  GO for that MBBS! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
the last candidate on this first list has an aggregate of 77.3% and on the waiting list has 73.5%, so I couldn't make the list. If there is 2nd list maybe there's a chance :/ I can't help but feel they used me to fill BDS seats :'(


----------



## lai_101 (Sep 23, 2013)

Yeah best of luck ! Hope you get in !


----------

